# Big Cottonwood Canyon



## soda

Hello,
Drove up Big Cottonwood Canyon the other day and wondering if anyone has fished in the canyon besides the little lake at the top. Don't need to know about anyone's "secret" spot, but any advice on what to look for or what to use would be appreciated. I also noticed a little pond about half way up with a man-made dam. Thanks!! You can also PM me.


----------



## Gameface

I've fished that little pond and had a little luck there. I used a fly behind a bubble.


----------



## soda

Gameface said:


> I've fished that little pond and had a little luck there. I used a fly behind a bubble.


Great! What did you catch?


----------



## Gameface

Some really nice looking, although small (8-9") browns.


----------



## doody

Big Cottonwood creek is actually a great fishery. I've caught fish on pretty much every stretch from the top to the bottom (across the street from 7-11). If you explore a bit I'm sure you'll find some great holes and runs. This time of year I have the best luck with terrestrials and caddis. Get up there and try it out, you won't be disappointed!

On a side note, Little Cottonwood creek is another great creek to fish. It has more cover than Big Cottonwood which makes the fishing a bit more challenging but the rewards are worth it. One of the prettiest rainbows I've ever caught was in Little Cottonwood canyon. It was all of about 8" but had the most beautiful coloring to it that I've ever seen.

If you'd like specific directions, PM me and I'll give ya the goods.


----------



## sfy2004

in regards to little cottonwood, you ever fish at moon rock? some may know it by a different name, but if you have been there you will know where i mean. its the spot where the river is flowing over a giant granite boulder,wearing channels into it. nice pool at the bottom of it,with a huge granite boulder as the backdrop. 

i have pulled some nice little trout out of there in years past, but with this spot its more about just listening to the rushing water and just enjoying the time spent there


----------



## stupiddog

It is a very good area to go when your short on time. I have caught a lot up there, I do well on a little caddis, parachute adams and a purple haze. Gets a little crowded sometimes but you can always find some nice 8-12 inch fish. Really fun on a 3 weight.


----------



## doody

sfy2004 said:


> in regards to little cottonwood, you ever fish at moon rock? some may know it by a different name, but if you have been there you will know where i mean. its the spot where the river is flowing over a giant granite boulder,wearing channels into it. nice pool at the bottom of it,with a huge granite boulder.


Yeah thats a good spot. Its right across the road from the Gate buttress climbing area and actually gets alot of traffic. I always fish it while I'm waiting for my chronically late climbing partners. There is also MUCH better fishing up the canyon. I was up there the yesterday and the water level is low enough that you can easily boulder hop up the creek between holes. Be stealthy though, those fish spook easy.


----------



## kickingback

I waded a portion of it a week ago. It was my first time wading and it was LOTS of fun. You can be so close to civilization but at the same time so far away. Lots of hidden spots only easily reachable by wading.

I just started fly fishing but have pulled a few out of BCC. I've caught fish there on a sowbug, PMD, and a pheasant tail nymph. I've had strikes at an orange stimulator. I'm sure you could catch fish on just about anything on that creek if you knew what you were doing.


----------

